# Can an auto dealer tell if a leased vehicle is being used to Uber based on VIN or License Plate?



## GBAstar (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone,

First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.

I recently leased a new car. I know to join Uber I had to upload my registration and drivers license among other documents.

I have a 45,000 mile lease over three years. I typically only drive every other weekend as again it's just something I do to keep busy.

However my dealership offers powertrain and other warranties for the life of the car assuming basic maintenance is performed at set intervals AND the car is not used for commercial purposes, of which Uber would be classified.

Is their a database shared by Uber where a quick VIN or license plate check would show the vehicle has been registered? I have to take the car into the dealer soon for my first courtesy check and don't want to look stupid if they ask

Thanks for any insight provided


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


So you're committing fraud, and didn't consider how to properly cover it up before engaging in it?

I don't know about them knowing from the VIN, but you'd better really hope you don't get into an accident while online with Uber... even if it's someone else's fault. The insurance comoanies will notify the leasing company, and they'll notify Uber... then, who knows uf Uber's insurancw company will cover or not, because, technically, you shouldn't have been using that car at all on the platform, and did so fraudulently....

Makes my head spin... Good luck!


----------



## GBAstar (Feb 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> So you're committing fraud, and didn't consider how to properly cover it up before engaging in it?
> 
> I don't know about them knowing from the VIN, but you'd better really hope you don't get into an accident while online with Uber... even if it's someone else's fault. The insurance comoanies will notify the leasing company, and they'll notify Uber... then, who knows uf Uber's insurancw company will cover or not, because, technically, you shouldn't have been using that car at all on the platform, and did so fraudulently....
> 
> Makes my head spin... Good luck!


So this is one of those sites? Where the established posters like to share their misery with everyone else?

I'm not committing fraud and I have more than adequate insurance. I can do with the car as I please for the 45,000 miles. If I want the lifetime powertrain warranty I have to meet certain conditions up to and including NOT using the car for commercial purposes which would make my decision to buy the car after lease pretty simple if the dealership chooses not to extend my coverage. My question, was if the dealer had a way to see if I was registered with Uber. It had NOTHING to do with committing fraud. Nothing in the terms of the lease exclude me from using the car for any purpose of which I desire.

You must be exhausted from all the conclusions you've jumped to


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> So this is one of those sites? Where the established posters like to share their misery with everyone else?
> 
> I'm not committing fraud and I have more than adequate insurance. I can do with the car as I please for the 45,000 miles. If I want the lifetime powertrain warranty I have to meet certain conditions up to and including NOT using the car for commercial purposes which would make my decision to buy the car after lease pretty simple if the dealership chooses not to extend my coverage. My question, was if the dealer had a way to see if I was registered with Uber. It had NOTHING to do with committing fraud. Nothing in the terms of the lease exclude me from using the car for any purpose of which I desire.
> 
> You must be exhausted from all the conclusions you've jumped to


Ok then... what exactly is your question? See, it sounds like you're asking if you should be honest with them because you're afraid you'll get caught.

Otherwise, you'd just tell them the truth and give up the warranty, right?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


Why can't you just tell the dealership you're using it for uber, if you have nothing to hide?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Why can't you just tell the dealership you're using it for uber, if you have nothing to hide?


This is what I'm saying!

Not being mean here, but you (OP) seem to be making some huge mistakes -- or are getting ready to.

Here's another one:

You say you have "more than adequat insurance".... Does that mean you purshased a Rideshare Rider (addendum) to go with your personal policy? Very few companies offer them. In NJ, at the moment, only Farmers does. If you don't have your policy with one of these comoanies and have rideshare coverage as well, the moment you get into an accident while online, you may find yourself having some problems. Uber's insurance company, James River, works for THEM, not you. There are certain things that could come up that JR won't cover, and your personal insurance won't, either. You could be on the hook.

And regardless of whether or not Uber reports to your leasing company, your insurance carrier WILL.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

No, there is no way by looking up your vin.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Is their a database shared by Uber where a quick VIN or license plate check would show the vehicle has been registered?


I highly doubt it.
What may tip them off is your mileage if you do a lot of driving. Have a backup story as to why your putting so many miles on the car. Don't leave your trade dress on/in the car or any other materials that may be questionable.


----------



## GBAstar (Feb 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Ok then... what exactly is your question? See, it sounds like you're asking if you should be honest with them because you're afraid you'll get caught.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd just tell them the truth and give up the warranty, right?


My question has to do with databases for reasons above and beyond the warranty provided by my dealership, if you didn't know the answer you could say no rather then try and scold me. Again, my insurance provided by USAA is more than adequate.

Databases of drivers are NOT a good thing. It could raise vehicle registration costs, inspection fees, and so on. If my dealership doesn't extend my warranty that is fine, but I don't want them to provide crappy service because they find out I moonlight as a driver a few weekends a month. Just look out how Air B&B is being treated; surely services like Uber aren't far away.

I wouldn't want the dealership to know I'm driving with uber anymore than I'd want a retailer to know I'm buying that item to resell on eBay. It has to do with perception and the customer service associated with it.



Marlan P. said:


> No, there is no way by looking up your vin.





Bean said:


> I highly doubt it.
> What may tip them off is your mileage if you do a lot of driving. Have a backup story as to why your putting so many miles on the car. Don't leave your trade dress on/in the car or any other materials that may be questionable.


Thank you for the responses. I don't drive frequently and my mileage is in line with my monthly (yearly divided by 12) allotment. I don't dress my car so the only thing I'd need to be sure to remove is the cooler.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> My question has to do with databases for reasons above and beyond the warranty provided by my dealership. ...
> .....
> Databases of drivers are NOT a good thing. It could raise vehicle registration costs, inspection fees, and so on




Right. Ok. Uber on, then!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

It seem like you already have all the answers. I don't understand why your asking anything. Most leases do not allow commercial use. Most insurance do not cover commercial use. I think that is where everyone else is coming from.

Uber is a commercial use of your vehicle.

My standard piece of advice is to get a dashcam. But if you are trying to hide using the vehicle's uber use, don't get a dashcam.


----------



## GBAstar (Feb 15, 2017)

Go4 said:


> It seem like you already have all the answers. I don't understand why your asking anything. Most leases do not allow commercial use. Most insurance do not cover commercial use. I think that is where everyone else is coming from.
> 
> Uber is a commercial use of your vehicle.
> 
> My standard piece of advice is to get a dashcam. But if you are trying to hide using the vehicle's uber use, don't get a dashcam.


My understanding, and I am not a lawyer, is that it is a gray area, much like how Air BnB has been able to skirt certain laws and regulations. It may be a commercial use but it does NOT require you to commercially register your vehicle. It does require certain insurance coverage, but not the same as what is required from a registered taxi or limo service. This is why many taxi services and agencies are trying to lobby against Uber much like the hotel industry is trying to lobby against Air BnB. Let's be honest, the information required to start driving with Uber is a joke as is their screening process.

I, mostly because I am curious, and also because I am new to Uber, want to know how and if Uber shares driver information with say your local, state and federal agencies. If their is a database and who can access it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


Just pray to the Good Lord that you don't get into an accident. Even one that's not your fault. I'm sure when you signed the lease agreement there were stipulations against commercial use. Any insurance protecting you could easily become null and void. The couple of dollars you make every other weekend is not worth you getting a criminal conviction or judgement against you.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

As a dealership employee, I can say that the only people who would even care would be F&I or office folks.
Sales, service, parts etc could care less what you do or miles driven. 
We are so busy (and all paid commision) that its not in my interest to poke around into your business.
As an Uber driver, I might notice your trade dress, and more than likely strike up a conversation w you.Anyone else in the dealership would more than likely ignore you...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

From what i hear USAA allows rideshare without a specific rideshare endorsement. 

Could they find out? Yes. Will they? Unlikely. Should there be an easy database to find out if a vehicle was used in rideshare? Yes. I suee would like to know, just like id like to know if a vehicle was in an accident or how many owners a vehicle had via carfax, but i dont think its standard information, yet.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

The teamsters have the database you want to get you hands on.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Nope other than mileage/wear.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> However my dealership offers powertrain and other warranties for the life of the car assuming basic maintenance is performed at set intervals AND the car is* not used for commercial purposes*, of which Uber would be classified.
> 
> Thanks for any insight provided


Hey dude,

So, this falls under the category of (not getting ride share insurance because you are covered by uber)..The same concept applies because if you get into an accident and you dont actually have rideshare insurance via farmers, aaa, or whatever then the insurance company will drop you because Ubers insurance has to contact your actual insurance company. They find out your doing rideshare, you'll get dropped.

This same concept applies to your contract with the dealership. Anything happens to the car, a report will be filled out and the dealership WILL expect to see a report of the incident before they go to work on your car. They will find out, you will have breached the contract...in the end it wont end well for you. *Its not fraud, your're just voiding the contract*. You'll lose incentives and you can kiss the warranty good bye..Knock on wood you dont get into a minor fender bender.

Other then that, dont worry about the dealership finding out you do uber, unless you mileage has exceeded whatever you annual mileage contract is. The vin is just to make sure its the actual car, its a confirmation. Dealerships have to keep records. Just like Uber keeps a record on its own database. These databases show different information. I wouldnt worry about that part.

Peace brotha,

Good luck.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Honestly though, people are insane here getting new cars, just buy a nice 2005 for less than 5 grand and drive it into the ground.


----------



## SoCalRed (Feb 4, 2017)

Don't worry about it. If they find out (very unlikely) the worst that will happen is they'll cancel your warranty. Most cars will make it over 45k miles without any drive train problem. 
What did you leased?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> So you're committing fraud, and didn't consider how to properly cover it up before engaging in it?
> 
> I don't know about them knowing from the VIN, but you'd better really hope you don't get into an accident while online with Uber... even if it's someone else's fault. The insurance comoanies will notify the leasing company, and they'll notify Uber... then, who knows uf Uber's insurancw company will cover or not, because, technically, you shouldn't have been using that car at all on the platform, and did so fraudulently....
> 
> Makes my head spin... Good luck!


You don't notify your insurance company if you are Ubering periods 2 and 3, you use your James River certificate and notify Uber. During period 1 you don't drive unless you have a seperate TNC policy. Uber does not notify your insurance.

James River will cover him periods 2 and 3. Even with a leased car. I don't know why people throw these things out there. Covered is covered.

Although if the leasing company finds out, and they won't find out from Uber, there will be repercussions as outlined in the lease. I'm sure reporting accidents is a condition of the lease and they will know it was repaired when it's returned, so yeah, it's a bad idea and is fraudulent but probably not in a legal sense unless the driver lies in return for compensation of some type.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> I, mostly because I am curious, and also because I am new to Uber, want to know how and if Uber shares driver information with say your local, state and federal agencies. If their is a database and who can access it.


They don't willingly share driver information except to an official police investigation or court order. Your state law may vary.



Tommy Vercetti said:


> The same concept applies because if you get into an accident and you dont actually have rideshare insurance via farmers, aaa, or whatever then the insurance company will drop you because Ubers insurance has to contact your actual insurance company. They find out your doing rideshare, you'll get dropped.


This is mostly UberMyth. It's not _will_ drop you, it's _may_ drop you, and most likely not. Only Geico drops you most of the time, I've not seen any other company drop a driver, they just deny the claim. In fact, mine allows part time Uber with no insurance rider and paid a claim period 1 knowing full well I was Ubering.

And no, James River does not contact your personal insurance unless compelled to by state law. I'm personally not aware of this having ever happened, are you?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


The answer is no. Uber doesn't share data willingly. It is still fraud if you make a claim.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You don't notify your insurance company if you are Ubering periods 2 and 3, you use your James River certificate and notify Uber. During period 1 you don't drive unless you have a seperate TNC policy. Uber does not notify your insurance.
> 
> James River will cover him periods 2 and 3. Even with a leased car. I don't know why people throw these things out there. Covered is covered.
> 
> Although if the leasing company finds out, and they won't find out from Uber, there will be repercussions as outlined in the lease. I'm sure reporting accidents is a condition of the lease and they will know it was repaired when it's returned, so yeah, it's a bad idea and is fraudulent but probably not in a legal sense unless the driver lies in return for compensation of some type.


JR will cover you for liability in Phase 2 and 3, but matches your personal insurance for collision. So if your personal insurance comes back and says that you violated your terms and cancel on you, then JR will match their payout of $0 for your repair and medical bills. Anything you hit and your pax (liability) will be covered, as Uber doesn't want that liability on them either, but you will be out a car, medical bills and a source of income.

If you do have rideshare endorsement for collision coverage with your personal insurer, and they would pay... $50k for repairs, whatever for medical, then JR will match that coverage.

https://newsroom.uber.com/56463/



> *Who and what are covered by this policy?*
> 
> This policy covers the *liability *of 1) ridesharing drivers (described as "Named Operators" in the policy) who have accepted a trip and are en route to pick up passengers or that are transporting passengers to their destination 2) Rasier and 3) Uber Technologies, Inc. *Liability coverage is up to $1 million per incident for bodily injury or property damage to passengers or any other third parties, such as pedestrians, other vehicles, buildings, etc. *The policy also covers bodily injury caused by uninsured and underinsured motorists up to $1 million/incident, so that no matter who is at fault, coverage is in place.


Note that Liability covers basically third party damage, things you hit or caused injury to



> *Does this policy cover collision insurance?*
> 
> Comprehensive and collision are covered under a separate policy and include $50,000 of *contingent comprehensive and collision insurance*. *If* a ridesharing driver *maintains personal comprehensive and collision insurance*, this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.


Key note is *IF *you maintain personal comprehesive and collision insurance, then they will cover you. *IF *you do *NOT*, meaning your personal insurance denies your coverage or cancels on you because you did not inform them that you are Ubering, the *CONTINGENT *aspect of this coverage is not met and you are not covered.



RamzFanz said:


> And no, James River does not contact your personal insurance unless compelled to by state law. I'm personally not aware of this having ever happened, are you?


I have actually heard of drivers that have reported that Uber called their insurance company to confirm coverage.

If you are in an at fault accident, Uber can/will contact your insurance company because they will want to know if you qualify for this CONTINGENT coverage.


----------



## SoCalRed (Feb 4, 2017)

The OP question has nothing to do with insurance. 
He wants to know if the leasing company will find out/get notified that he drives for Uber as this will void his warranties.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SoCalRed said:


> The OP question has nothing to do with insurance.
> He wants to know if the leasing company will find out/get notified that he drives for Uber as this will void his warranties.


You must be new here. Things go off track all the time around here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> I can do with the car as I please for the 45,000 miles


If that is in the fine print of the reams of documents you signed for the lease, good for you.

Because many leases specify that you're leasing purely for personal reasons and not to run a commercial enterprise.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


To the OP question, I guess theoretically speaking, that Uber could share their databases with any entity they choose to. How FCRA or other consumer protection laws would apply has never really been an issue examined here. But I am not aware of this happening in actual practice.

Short of accidently/randomly giving a ride to someone employed by the dealership, I can't see how they'd ever know. The "tell" is in any excessive use. Mechanics are trained to look for this. As long as you stay in normal mileage/age use the dealer will likely never find out.

Ya know, but still technically you're accepting the risk. It's hard to know conclusively what information someone investigating a potential warranty/insurance claim fraud could uncover. It's not like they're unaware of these practices.

You only control wether you roll the dice or not!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

GBAstar said:


> My understanding, and I am not a lawyer, is that it is a gray area...I, mostly because I am curious, and also because I am new to Uber, want to know how and if Uber shares driver information with say your local, state and federal agencies. If their is a database and who can access it.


To this specific point, the answer is it VARIES by locale. Simplistically, Uber is regulated differently by each/any state and/or local municipalities.

So in some places there is definitely information sharing concerning registered driver's. In Chicago, this is absolutely the fact. All area driver's are registered in a database the city has access to and we are issued a permit to operate (they call it a tax emblem).

Now, to the question whom/how/when other entities have have access to that info, the answer is certainly anytime a judge issues a subpoena. And probably reasonable inquiries from agencies with some regulatory oversight function.

I think a deeper answer is, NO. While you are anonymous here, one is not anonymous on the platform. Govern yourself accordingly!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> And no, James River does not contact your personal insurance unless compelled to by state law. I'm personally not aware of this having ever happened, are you?


Ive read a lot of posts on different websites about this, because I was a little skeptical about the whole issues. But there has to be a reason why uber requires your to upload your personal insurance information for your car, and give you James river on top of that which is for the customer. I think your personal insurance gets involved once uber has covered your passenger and the other car that was involved. I feel that James river would screw you over and you would ultimately have to go through your personal insurance and they find out you have been doing commercial driving without telling them, they'll drop you. 
Thats just what I think, its a reasonable theory.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

As worried about it as you seem to be, that seems to be the hint it's not a great idea. Still better than an xchange lease though, LOL


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I think they want your insurance info for the same reason they want your registration info. It's just to make sure you're driving legally.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Most leases allow for only 12,000 miles a year and mileage overages result in major fees.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Honestly though, people are insane here getting new cars, just buy a nice 2005 for less than 5 grand and drive it into the ground.


I got a 2008 Hyundai Accent for $3,500. Things like this you have to treat as a business or you'll be a slave


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


The whole service is a RIDE SHARE. Not transportation. There you have a easy way out!!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Adam-St said:


> I got a 2008 Hyundai Accent for $3,500. Things like this you have to treat as a business or you'll be a slave


You're a smart man, you wanted to see profits right away you didn't want a huge chunk to just go towards car payments and crap like that...Good man.

Also, I swear by this...if you do uber full time you'll end up with nothing.. If you do it part time (second source of income) with a used car you'll get something out of it.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

This post is a good example of why I will NEVER buy a used vehicle again. God only knows what it's been through with no database to cross check.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

So much talking out of people's arses in this thread.

To the OP, are the required services something that the dealer includes at no additional cost with your lease payment, in other words free to you? Or, do you have to pay the dealer to perform them?

If you have to pay, perhaps take the car to a non-dealer service provider and have them done there. That's what I do since dealership service departments are expensive, inconvenient, and a pain to deal with sometimes, always trying to upsell something--your windshield wiper left a little streak, want us to replace them for you for $50? -- then getting emails telling you to stop by to have the wiper blades replaced.

As long as the shop is a certified, reputable place, and you keep receipts, your warranty will not be voided.


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

GBAstar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First post but excited to join this community. I recently started driving a few weeks ago and hit my 100th trip last weekend. Like anything driving with Uber is a learning process but it gives me something productive to do on the weekends.
> 
> ...


A guy has a sidechick.

Can his wife tell if he's got a sidechick based on hotel and credit card receipts?

Probably not as long as you don't volunteer that information.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP said:


> A guy has a sidechick.
> 
> Can his wife tell if he's got a sidechick based on hotel and credit card receipts?
> 
> Probably not as long as you don't volunteer that information.


The Rose (1979)
Rose: Ain't it just grand layin' there late at night in your bed, waitin' for your man to show up? And when he finally does, at oh about 4 o'clock in the mornin', with whiskey on his breath, and the smell of another woman on his person... Oh honey, I can smell another woman at 500 paces. That's a easy one to catch."
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079826/quotes?item=qt0256396


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

For a leased vehicle there would be no way to brand the vin as a vehicle for hire. You don't own the vehicle, so there are no changes to the title. A taxi company that registered a vehicle as a title may receive a taxi branded title, in which that case it would show up by the vin.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Tommy Vercetti said:


> Ive read a lot of posts on different websites about this, because I was a little skeptical about the whole issues. But there has to be a reason why uber requires your to upload your personal insurance information for your car, and give you James river on top of that which is for the customer.


I've read none and I read every accident post I come across. Uber requires you to upload your insurance because that's the primary in period 1.



Tommy Vercetti said:


> I think your personal insurance gets involved once uber has covered your passenger and the other car that was involved. I feel that James river would screw you over and you would ultimately have to go through your personal insurance and they find out you have been doing commercial driving without telling them, they'll drop you.


People can think what they want, I've never once heard of JR not covering what they promised. If you have collision on your personal policy you have it with JR during periods 2 and 3 with a $1,000 deductible.

And no, most insurances won't drop you, only Geico does most of the time.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

First off there is no such thing as a lifetime warranty on the power train, the closest to that would be Hyundai's 10 year 100,000k on the power train, and if you extended that bumper to bumper(5/60,000) to the wrap around the power train then that's it.

Dealership isn't the one providing the warranty on the car, the manufacturer is, so the dealership wouldn't be the one the to rescind it


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

NOT a commercial gig... remember you are a Uber "Partner" ! How the 1000's of Craigslist ads (per day) are titled here in DFW.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I've read none and I read every accident post I come across. Uber requires you to upload your insurance because that's the primary in period 1.
> 
> People can think what they want, I've never once heard of JR not covering what they promised. If you have collision on your personal policy you have it with JR during periods 2 and 3 with a $1,000 deductible.
> 
> And no, most insurances won't drop you, only Geico does most of the time.


Maybe California is a bit more strict than where you're from.


----------

